

Hey Apple, Please Fix My Bricked iMac, Then Trash Microsoft - sgman
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/22/hey-apple-please-fix-my-bricked-imac-then-trash-microsoft/

======
c00p3r
Before someone start talking about OS X with Windows one should at least
understand what does clang, llvm, libdispath and blocks mean.

Btw, new clang (llvm 2.6 release tree) can complile such a horrible thing like
mplayer from trunk. (on ubuntu X86_64)

